# Waking up and gasping for air?



## dannieboiz (Oct 7, 2008)

My Boy is turning 1 this June, quite often we see him jumping out of his sleep gasping for air, almost like he has asthma. What could it be?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Does it sound like like his throat is closing? Like he is trying to catch his breath? 
How long does it last? Is it only at rest?

(sorry so many questions)


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Take him to a vet.

Sorry to be blunt.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome to SM. :biggrin: 

I would suggest a visit to the Vet also. Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...llapsed+trachea

read this thread as it could be reverse sneeze as my demi does this in the middle of the night or ct -- watch the videos and let us know if it sounds like either --

also if it happens again grab cell phone and video it for vet


----------



## dannieboiz (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks everyone, it seems like a reverse sneeze. I've only seen him do this at night while sleeping, but my wife told me he does this when he runs around playing too. 

Based on the video and the sound I'm 95% sure that it's a reverse sneeze.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm glad that's all it is...... I would still take a video just in case and the next time your at the vet show it to them just to be safe....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I would still take him in and have him checked to ease your mind


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

When he does this is he sleeping on his back? How long does it last for?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah that is what i thought -- especially if it happens when he gets excited as they get excited and they breath through nose instead of mouth and it starts so just cover nose with finger and open mouth when it happens and it will stop immediately. CT sounds like a goose honk. It could be he is laying in a wierd position and it is affecting trachea and he wakes up and gets nervous or has a bad dream and wakes up -- it happens to dex sometimes when sleeping too. Also very important to keep weight down as there is a fatty deposit by trachea and can trigger trachea if dog is over weight. Just two pounds can make a big difference so make sure not to let them get over weight and measure out food as it affects their joints as well being overweight and other things just like in humans. 

Oh and my demi does it only at night too and it lasts longer than my yorks as she almost gets a panic attack from it as she gets so scared as it rarely happens to her where as my yorkies have it happen more often so no big deal to them. This may be happening too 


QUOTE (dannieboiz @ May 5 2009, 03:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771994


> thanks everyone, it seems like a reverse sneeze. I've only seen him do this at night while sleeping, but my wife told me he does this when he runs around playing too.
> 
> Based on the video and the sound I'm 95% sure that it's a reverse sneeze.[/B]


----------

